# POLL : Do you have P285?



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

P285 started spooling 2 weeks ago. This is not intended to be a b***h and moan session. I'm just wondering who has it and who does not.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

DISCLAIMER: I voted just because I'm curious and wanted to be in the spirit of an honest poll, NOT because I'm impatient.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I can assure you guys that 2.85 has hit some boxes. I have it on mine. It is a real slow rollout for sure.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Don't have it and don't want it.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Can I vote no twice if I don't have it on 2 boxes?


----------



## mkpolley (Dec 8, 2003)

i dont have it yet,i need it for dolby digital issue


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

I don't have it either? I am usually in the first group to get updates.. This time is weird? :whatdidid


----------



## mkpolley (Dec 8, 2003)

how many hd 811 boxes are in use,anyone know? :nono2: :nono2: :nono2: :nono2: :nono2:


----------



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

2.5 million!


----------



## citico (May 18, 2004)

I don't know what you guys are *****ing about. I received P285 a week ago and last night I received P286.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

tonyp56 said:


> 2.5 million!


WOW! That is a lot of boxes out there.....


----------



## jerbroni (Feb 25, 2004)

No sign of it yet!!!


----------



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

bavaria72 said:


> WOW! That is a lot of boxes out there.....


Um,  meant that I was joking. Just to be sure, I have no idea how many 811's are out there.


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

citico said:


> ....last night I received P286.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

citico said:


> I don't know what you guys are *****ing about. I received P285 a week ago and last night I received P286.


I sure hope your being sarcastic, because P286 hasn't left beta level yet.


----------



## citico (May 18, 2004)

Jason; It was April 1st when I posted receiving P286. I don't have P285 yet. It's
been two weeks since P285 started rolling out. With the current poll results, we
may not receive P285 until P286 starts spooling.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

OOOHHHHHH!!!!!!......... Now I get it!

Still, the poll was NOT "Are you gonna be patient about the release of P285?" Jason has warned us all multiple times, even before it came out, that it would be slow. You can assume, if you wish, that this might be to protect us in case of something catastrophic. Now you be a good little sub and WAIT YOUR TURN!


----------



## citico (May 18, 2004)

> Now you be a good little sub and WAIT YOUR TURN!
> Actually, I have been waiting my turn. Got the 811 in Dec. 2003. I guess the first
> boxes offered. It's been a real journey.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

citico said:


> Jason; It was April 1st when I posted receiving P286. I don't have P285 yet. It's
> been two weeks since P285 started rolling out. With the current poll results, we
> may not receive P285 until P286 starts spooling.


The key word.... April 1st.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

OOP's....My mistake...


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

jason, Did they change the bootstrap version also?? It appears to have changed on my 811 that has taken 285. It is 1014 with 285 On my other 811 its 1013/284


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

juan ellitinez said:


> jason, Did they change the bootstrap version also?? It appears to have changed on my 811 that has taken 285. It is 1014 with 285 On my other 811 its 1013/284


Yes, the boot strap was updated. It is to my understanding that one of the reasons for the extra caution was because of the driver changes for QAM and Dolby Digital.


----------



## brycekholt (Mar 21, 2005)

I have looked every single day, multiple times a day, for the update. Still no go. When P284 rolled out I got it at like 2 in the afternoon back in January, so I am always on the lookout. Hopefully it will get here for my birthday..... which is in AUGUST!


Thanks, 

P.S. Jason, Twin Falls, ID finally got locals as of last friday!!!! Is that fact that I have a second dish pointed at 148 west going to screw up the P285 download?

Thx

Bryce


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Answer to your second question. I have a second dish pointed to 148 and got 285 with no problem. I have 148, 110, and 119 I believe.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Thread closing. P287 is here.


----------

